# Just getting started...



## J D (Mar 2, 2012)

Due to life circumstances, I have been relegated to hitting the road. I am used to basically being homeless in a particular city, where I have ended up receiving aid from friends and such, and have experience hiking, backpacking, etc, but am green to hitching and so on. Any tips or such for me?


----------



## J D (Mar 2, 2012)

Also any suggestions on where I should head first? I am leaving out of Troy, Alabama. The intentions are to make it to California eventually.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Mar 2, 2012)

J D said:


> Also any suggestions on where I should head first? I am leaving out of Troy, Alabama. The intentions are to make it to California eventually.


 
If you're hitching, I suggest getting your self a little Pocket Road atlas (Rand Mcnally makes an awesome one for fairly cheap) As when I first started hitching back about 14 years ago it was a great help.

And Portland Oregon is a great place to check out if you get up around there.


----------



## J D (Mar 2, 2012)

Right right. It's always the little things that you're sure to forget, but could come in most handy. Thank you for the reminder.

I'll definitely have to head up there one day.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Mar 2, 2012)

J D said:


> Right right. It's always the little things that you're sure to forget, but could come in most handy. Thank you for the reminder.
> 
> I'll definitely have to head up there one day.


 

Not a problem. Yeah the little things you may forget on the road can be a BIG issue if its something important. Like those little road atlases for example, they have helped me out countless time trying to figure out where the hell I was when hitching across the middle of the states..and even just in a single state.

Be safe and have fun.


----------



## J D (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you sir.


----------



## happyearthhomes (Mar 2, 2012)

dont try to take everything with you if you have a smart phone or ipod it will meet most of your needs for navigation and tech uses you need real good socks and shoes/boots a


----------



## lalalazoe (Mar 2, 2012)

dont worry about making sure you take everything you need when you go. youll likely end up finding that you have too much. and youll give it away, or lose it, or get rid of it somehow. we're so used to having everything we need at our fingertips that weve lost all sense of resourcefulness and making due with what we have.
simplicity is key, always.

but a head lamp is always wicked useful!


----------



## SeeYouInIceland (Mar 2, 2012)

since you're in alabama, i would recommend checking out chattanooga, new orleans, austin, gainesville fl, athens ga. you should be able to get any of those places in a couple days or less. get you a king-sized sharpie and make a nice cardboard sign.


----------



## SeeYouInIceland (Mar 2, 2012)

oh, and DON'T let people drop you someplace other than where you had planned to go (learned this the hard way more than once). better to go a shorter distance and end up in an ideal place to hitch out of. also getting dropped in the middle of town can be bad news, try to get dropped on the outskirts facing the direction of your next destination, then if you want you can just walk or take a bus into town. 
good luck, have fun!!


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 2, 2012)

[quote="J D, post: 100585, member: 5268"Any tips or such for me?[/quote]

http://squattheplanet.com/#getting-there.10 <--------start reading.

Its too bad that you feel relegated instead of feeling a sense of
serendipity, maybe you can change your mindset?


----------



## eurekascastle (Mar 2, 2012)

definitely hit the 101 throughtout cali and oregon, it's beautiful. the west coast is where it's at for sight seeing and being around good company. if you want to make killer money head south where they hardly see tramps passing through their towns. if you want to squat for an extended amount of time i'd suggest medford oregon where the pigs hardly fuck with you. don't worry aobut what you need now grab a pack of useful items (headlight, sleepingbag, tarp, one burner stove, etc..) your dog and just hit the road, the rest will just manifest. also taking care of your feet is a must. a fresh pair of socks kicked down can always make a day. good luck


----------



## eurekascastle (Mar 2, 2012)

SeeYouInIceland said:


> since you're in alabama, i would recommend checking out chattanooga, new orleans, austin, gainesville fl, athens ga. you should be able to get any of those places in a couple days or less. get you a king-sized sharpie and make a nice cardboard sign.


 FUCK gainsville florida, cops are crooked as fuck there. they'll get you for anything especially flying a sign, steer clear of there


----------

